# Breeder question



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you looking for show are pet? Nancy produces lovely poodles that do quite well in the show ring. Generally healthy and gorgeous. She is certainly a reputable breeder.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

My puppy is from Bar-None. He's still < 1yr., so I've not had him all that long, but he's been happy and healthy so far. He looks good to me, but I know little about poodle conformation. I will say that I described to Nancy the type of dog I wanted, and that is pretty much exactly what she picked out for me.

ETA: Realized you can't tell from his picture in my avatar ... Kohl is about 9mos. old.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Adding: my mom's wonderful tempered and beautiful black pet poodle is sired by a Bar-None bred dog.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I said it earlier ^_^ but Nancy has an amazing reputation, and beautiful dogs she'll definitely give you any information you might be looking for.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have heard nothing but positive things, here and from others I have spoken to. I think this is a very good choice.


----------



## tator (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the valuable info.


----------

